# My first non machining related job will be done tomorrow !



## mmcmdl (Jul 17, 2021)

I got on that website Nextdoor the other evening and introduced myself and what handyman jobs I could do . Within an hour I had 2 responses . I met up with one of the guys who responded yesterday and we settled on a price for what he wanted done . $250 cash . The job . Cut two small DEAD pine trees down and haul them away . I told my son and daughter if they wanted to make some easy quick cash , they could help me . With there help , I figure this job will take 15 minutes . Best part is , I'll be having another bonfire tomorrow night with the wood . If it's this easy to make a few bucks , I WILL be retiring very very soon .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 17, 2021)

That kind of work can pay very well by the hour. The question is always how many hours can you get. Been doing it for the last 20 years repairing computers (more recently smart phones and TVs). I like the flexibility, but the cash flow can be very irregular. Social Security stabilized life a lot.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Social Security stabilized life a lot.


I'm eligible !  This would be beer money . I was aiming for $500 a month just to keep me occupied and my tools well oiled .


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 18, 2021)

Sounds like a good thing. If it was me I’d be asking myself what kind of liability I’m willing to risk.

Smart thing to do would be getting some sort of insurance policy that would cover anything going sideways. Talk with your agent, it might be easy or not but finding out when someone (or their insurance company) takes you to court won’t be a good thing.

John


----------



## fixit (Jul 18, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Sounds like a good thing. If it was me I’d be asking myself what kind of liability I’m willing to risk.
> 
> Smart thing to do would be getting some sort of insurance policy that would cover anything going sideways. Talk with your agent, it might be easy or not but finding out when someone (or their insurance company) takes you to court won’t be a good thing.
> 
> John


In today's world, I would strongly suggest an insurance policy. Today folks will take you to court over anything. I mow grass for some folks NO CHARGE but ask them to sign a statement to protect me in case something goes wrong and I damage their property. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 18, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Sounds like a good thing. If it was me I’d be asking myself what kind of liability I’m willing to risk.
> 
> Smart thing to do would be getting some sort of insurance policy that would cover anything going sideways. Talk with your agent, it might be easy or not but finding out when someone (or their insurance company) takes you to court won’t be a good thing.
> 
> John




Correct.   Doesn't matter what the customer says,  their insurance company could care less.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 18, 2021)

A lot depends on the size of the trees and proximity to buildings, power lines, etc.  I cut a lot of trees in my lifetime, some pushing 80' tall but around the buildings, I hire a professional with liability insurance.  Trees have a nasty way of going exactly where you don't want them to.

Liability insurance when you hire yourself out is expensive.  If I were helping a  friend or neighbor out, it would be no charge.  After the job was done without incident and they offered me some compensation, that would be a different matter.

From the other side of the coin, I don't ask friends or neighbors for favors that could possibly result in their injury.  If I am hiring someone, the liability is theirs, not mine.  Sad to say, but that's the world we live in.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jul 18, 2021)

I quit answering the door years ago!


----------



## rabler (Jul 18, 2021)

The whole liability/insurance headache aside,  there is something really good about getting up in the morning and deciding what you want to do with your day.   Go earn some money, stay home and work on projects, or take off and go visit/travel.  After so many years, any full time job, no matter how varied or challenging, gets to be drudgery.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 18, 2021)

rabler said:


> The whole liability/insurance headache aside,  there is something really good about getting up in the morning and deciding what you want to do with your day.   Go earn some money, stay home and work on projects, or take off and go visit/travel.  After so many years, any full time job, no matter how varied or challenging, gets to be drudgery.




I've been self employed for about 25 years and love it.  10 employees so I work when I'm needed, other than lots of office work.


----------



## fixit (Jul 19, 2021)

I still keep busy with small engines, air compressors, lawn tractors, contractors' equipment, machine work, and welding. Just about finished tricking out a golf cart with audio, strobe lights, 6 inch lift, and frame repair. I'm 79 and spend 6/8 hours daily in the shop. Lots of fun and a little beer money. But the good part is I work when and if I want, tell me you wanted it yesterday you better be a real good friend.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 19, 2021)

The trees went off without a hitch . They are down , cut up and were burned in my firepit last night .


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 19, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> The trees went off without a hitch . They are down , cut up and were burned in my firepit last night .




Where will you burn the cash?


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2021)

Haopy it went well.   I am just thinking if I paid $250 for 15 minutes of work, i probably would not call again.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 20, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Haopy it went well. I am just thinking if I paid $250 for 15 minutes of work, i probably would not call again.


Actually , it was 2.5 hours X 2 because my son helped me . The actual time it took to cut and limb the trees was about 1/2 hour . 2 trips over and back for loading and dumping . No time charged for disposal because I burned them in the pit . Still , I feel I did OK and my son made out well as I split it with him .


----------



## jwmay (Jul 20, 2021)

rabler said:


> After so many years, any full time job, no matter how varied or challenging, gets to be drudgery.


Seven!  I think seven years is the tipping point.  Hmmm...yep...seven. That's all the longer I've ever made it with one company.



Winegrower said:


> I am just thinking if I paid $250 for 15 minutes of work, i probably would not call again.



We know it took longer now, but I don't think that's what the client paid for. He paid for a person to solve his problem. In my mind, regardless of time, the problem was solved for 250 dollars. For perspective, I paid $2000 dollars for 8 hours of work. But the problem of a 100+ year old oak tree ruining my roof and foundation was solved. Along with all the clean up snd disposal. Best deal of the year afaic.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 20, 2021)

We paid $2500 for two hours of work to remove two 60' trees , one with a 20 ft. split that was growing as we watched and the other leaning on it.  They wee leaning both towards the house and and over the L.P. tank.  The arborist came within an hour and dissected the trees from the top down with his 70' boom truck.  We paid for his equipment and his knowledge and his ability and willingness to come on short notice.  Had we quibbled about the cost, there was a very good chance we would have had serious damage to the house within  a day, not to mention a ruptured L.P. tank and possible explosion.  Money well spent.

Later that year, we had a neighbor who does various jobs and who is insured rent a cherry picker and remove some trees from the yard which were threatening my forge and overhead electrical service line to same.  We paid $600 for his services, again money well spent.

Earlier this year, the wife and I cut down six trees in preparation for erecting a greenhouse.  No threat to any structures, just a couple of days of hard work.  I have more than sufficient experience to properly fell trees and do so without reservation provided there isn't a risk for damage to property or person.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 20, 2021)

I would not take any risky jobs at this point , more bottom picking only . I would rather be grinding stumps on the Kubota but I'll take whatever I feel comfortable with . There was no danger involved with this past job . I would like to keep it this way .


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 20, 2021)

Definitely hurts but money well spent. Peanuts compared to the imminent alternatives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Haopy it went well. I am just thinking if I paid $250 for 15 minutes of work, i probably would not call again.





mmcmdl said:


> Actually , it was 2.5 hours X 2 because my son helped me . The actual time it took to cut and limb the trees was about 1/2 hour . 2 trips over and back for loading and dumping . No time charged for disposal because I burned them in the pit . Still , I feel I did OK and my son made out well as I split it with him



OK, now that sounds good.   When can you swing by my place?


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 20, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Haopy it went well.   I am just thinking if I paid $250 for 15 minutes of work, i probably would not call again.




15 minutes of experienced efficient well thought out work could be equal to hours of inefficient work.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 21, 2021)

I once took a class on brick and block masonry.  The instructor was an old Southerner, who always wore bib overalls and seemed to constantly be switching between muttering to himself and talking to us.  As he demonstrated though, he would give "business lessons".  He was quite fond of brick mailboxes as a good side job for the mason.  He would say, "The trick to making this work is getting more than one job in the neighborhood. You've got to get one built so all the neighbors see it. Then you book up three or so houses nearby. Now you can do one o' these in a day, but people don't like that. They want their moneys worth see? So you go and work on one for a couple hours, and then go on and work on someone elses. That way they all take a few days, and people feel they got what they paid for."   Then he'd kinda sheepishly smile to himself and carry on muttering. I got a real kick out of that guy. Sorry...OT.


----------

